# Bolivian Rams keep dying! :'(



## Eshnon (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright, just as the title says, my Bolivian rams keep dying.. 
Tank: 20G 
Tankmates: 2 Platies, 1 candy pleco (Max size 3 1/2), 1 Borneo sucker.
Parameters: 
PH: 8.0
GH: Soft
Nitrites: 0
Ammonia: 0
Nitrates: 5

Ive had this tank up and running for 3 months now.. it is pretty heavily planted.. there is still a lot of swimming room tho, and plenty of places to lay eggs. Lots of places to hide in.. My rams used to be VERY social when I come up to the glass.. they would watch me put food into the tank and what not.. but now they seem almost paranoid? Affraid? I have only 1 ram left, his name is Harris.. I really dont want him to die.. My little buddy.. I feed them shrimp pellets (their favorite). Harris doesnt seem to want to eat at all anymore.. atleast that I can see.. The platies eat like crazy, as do the other 2 tank mates. The Borneo and Pleco seem perfectly fine.. as energetic as always. I would like to say tho, that Harris had a GF and they did breed together.. after 3 weeks, and I put Ick medication in, harris got I guess depressed? He would sit at the bottom and not do anything.. His GF was perfectly fine, and then 3 weeks later (now) she died.. He's still being depressed... I did a water change after I added the Ick meds.. and there is no signs of ick at all... If someone is a Ram expert.. please reply..


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Whats your temp running at?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I am assuming they spawned 3 weeks ago; what became of the eggs/fry? Have you observed any interaction between the two rams since then?

How many did you have in this 20g tank initially?

What medication did you use for ich, and when?


----------

